# Choosing the right components



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New to this site but I've been reading up a bit. I'm trying to put together a home theatre system and need input. My budget is around 1500 all included, although I spent 2000 at visions today. My options for places to buy are in edmonton,alberta. I'm not going to have too much connected really. Just Sat, PS2, Bluray and computer for movies/music. Here's what I picked up today and you can tell me what I should change or keep if that works. So I picked up:
Onkyo HT-RC160 Receiver
Soundstage 3D4 fronts
Soundstage BFX10 subwoofer
Soundstage 3DC center
Soundstage 3D1 Rears
Samsung BD-P1600 bluray player

From what I've read I should get the Sr607 receiver instead. Otherwise I'm not sure what quality soundstage is really. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tim, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I have no personal experience with Soundstage Speakers. I will research them though. There are not huge differences between the AVR you have and the 607. However there is some added functionality to the 607 so if you can upgrade without it costing too much, why not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Your best bet is to definitely upgrade to the 607, in my opinion. As Jack pointed out, there are some added features on the 607 that are worth it if the cost is negligible.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

That's what I figured with the receiver. The soundstage I think is a visions.ca only brand. I tried to find reviews but didn't really find any.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Tim, Welcome to the Shack from a fellow Edmontonian!

I really would not go with the soundstage speakers I would look at buying off of an internet direct company like SVSound They have a Canadian distributor called Sonic Boom audio You will save alot of money and get a far better product. Visions are very lousy for customer service and I would look at London Drugs for the Onkyo or even check out this on line company who also is in Canada.
Also have a read in this post as it will help you with a bit more options available to you.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi Tim, Welcome to the Shack from a fellow Edmontonian!
> 
> I really would not go with the soundstage speakers I would look at buying off of an internet direct company like SVSound They have a Canadian distributor called Sonic Boom audio You will save alot of money and get a far better product. Visions are very lousy for customer service and I would look at London Drugs for the Onkyo or even check out this on line company who also is in Canada.
> Also have a read in this post as it will help you with a bit more options available to you.


I've never listened to these speakers, but just looking at pictures they don't look too bad. I'd say if they sound fantastic in your space changing them might not work out. 

SVS is great for home theater, but I think there are other options out there that are better from a pure SQ perspective. For a subwoofer you should definitely take that thing back and get an SVS.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

So if I return everything from Visions, I should get a 607 and what for speakers to keep it under the $2000 mark. Including bluray player. Or is the BD-P1600 good enough for $150 that I should keep that. London drugs doesn't sell Onkyo from what I can see... I have no problem getting a different brand than onkyo either, I've just heard they were one of the better ones.

How is Sonic Boom Audio to deal with then? Shipping and the like. 

Unless someone here around edmonton has some used for sale.lol
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Is this good quality stuff?

Klipsch F-1 Home Theater Speaker System
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-SYNF1SYST(ME).aspx

or these?
http://www.londondrugs.com/Cultures...heatre Systems&ProductID=9172834&ProductTab=3


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tim, Klipsch makes quality speakers and those like a relatively upper range. It looks like stock is unbelievably low. Hopefully, you live in Edmonton as that seems to be the only area with stock remaining. Certainly worth a listen. You would have a complete 5.1 Speaker array for 1100 CDN. Excellent price.
Reading your above post, it seems you are located in Edmonton. Given that stock looks to be dwindling, I would jump on auditioning it. If interested.
Given how efficient Klipsch's are, you would get very high spl's with very little needed receiver power.

After checking out Soundstage Speakers, if they are close in price, I would jump on the Klipsch's. They are a good bit more efficient and will play much louder and cleaner with much less amplifier power.

With the two packages, the initial one is cheaper thanks to discount and uses a 10" Subwoofer as opposed to an 8" Subwoofer. Without question, I would get the F1
Package. Though after closer inspection, the F2 is a 200 Dollar more expensive speaker. And the Center and Surround are both one level higher. The subwoofer is actually nicer in the 1000 CDN Package. So again, I would go with the 1000 CDN package. Though, the F2 Package is not bad and would give you nicer tower, center and surround speakers. However, it is 400 Dollars more and with the other package being 1000 Dollars, that represents quite an upcharge.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Good to know. I might just go have a look right away. And yes I am near Edmonton. So now more questions while I'm reading up on everything, if I went with the svs should I just buy the sbs-01 system? Or do I piece one together with what then? 

I also found this, which comes with a receiver then. Good idea?

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...h-Pioneer-7-1-Home-Theater-W0QQAdIdZ162654316


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would stick with the Onkyo you already have or get a better Onkyo. The Pioneer in that package is pretty underpowered.

If you purchased the SVS Package, you would be set. Unless you were planning on spending more and going with a pair of SVS Floorstanding Speakers, I do not see why the need to piece anything together.

Whatever speaker you choose, just make sure to use all speakers from the same company. Not an issue with the subwoofer. I would definitely rather have a SVS Subwoofer over a Klipsch Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Are the floor standing speakers worth the extra cash? And I assume that the SVS 10 inch sub is good enough then? Or is the 12 better?

And is the RS Analog SPL Meter needed?

Thanks for replying so quick.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Floorstanders are excellent. If you are a music lover and listen in Stereo, it would make more sense to go that way.

Both the 10" and the 12" are excellent. Obviously, the 12" model plays louder and goes lower. If you have a smallish room, you might not need the 12". It just comes down to what you feel comfortable spending. SVS's entire lineup is excellent and represents stellar value.

An SPL Meter is an excellent thing to have to make sure your channels match precisely. It is very important with Surround Sound that your speaker channels level match. Many AVR's level match speakers via Room EQ with a microphone. However, it is still important to double check the findings as sometimes they are off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I would highly recommend going internet direct for your speakers. Sonic Boom Audio, which is the canadian distributer for SVS (right?) is a fantastic route to go to for all your subwoofer and speaker needs. They make very good sounding speakers that could very well fit your bill very nicely.

I also will throw another internet direct company name out there that I've had first hand experience with, which is Axiom Audio. Check them out, too. While I highly suggest them for their speakers, I still would recommend an SVS to mate with the Axioms if you go that route.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Regarding the SVS towers, I personally would not buy a front speaker that was not a floor-stander They just have a fuller richer sound-field. 
London Drugs does indeed sell Onkyo I have seen them in the store located just North west of Downtown on 104ave and 117st on many ocations, there are several stores within the city. But on line you will get a lower price than buying it in a store. This 707 is a fair price for Canada and free shipping.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

How is this then: STS towers, SCS center and SCS rears, PC12-NSD, Onkyo TX-SR706 and 507 Blu-ray) with $150 shipping and 5% tax works out to exactly $3268.65.

Can't go wrong there I assume?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a great system! Your good to go with that setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sounds like a great package. Is the 507 an Onkyo BDP? The Speakers will be awesome.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

The 507 is an onkyo bluray player.. I actually haven't looked it up yet. The package is a bit more than I was looking to spend, but if it lasts twice as many years as the half as expensive stuff than it's not different. I'm still deciding. I'd like to get the towers but that's what brings the price up so much.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What is the price on the Player?
Also, I would jump on this:http://www.electronicsforless.ca/au...er-1049.html?zenid=th9v3aolfkfgk7kd6h2187fpm0
Especially if using towers, the added power of the 876 will come in very handy. It is a way more powerful AVR for not much more money due to the sale.
I would get a cheaper BDP and jump on the 876.
Cheers,
jj


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I'm getting it for $150.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would just get a Samsung BDP1600 at London Drugs for $149 Its a good player and that way you can put more towards the SVS towers as thats a must get in my books.

EDIT: if your getting the Onkyo BluRay for $150 then go for it !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would sell Plasma (oh wait only in the US can you get money for selling plasma) to get the 876 for under 300 Dollars more CDN than the 706.

While the 706 is an excellent AVR, the 876 is truly competitive with 2500-3000 Dollar AVR's. If not more.
It is truly a powerhouse with excellent video processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would sell Plasma (oh wait only in the US can you get money for selling plasma) to get the 876 for under 300 Dollars more CDN than the 706.
> 
> While the 706 is an excellent AVR, the 876 is truly competitive with 2500-3000 Dollar AVR's. If not more.
> ...


The issue here is that he wont be able to get the SCS towers from SVS and I really think thats an even better upgrade over the 876 even though the 876 is a superb receiver It may break the deal for getting the towers.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually it'll be the sts towers. What are the main benefits of the 876 compared to the 706. And are there any important differences between the 706 and 707?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 876 weighs almost twice as much as the 706. All of this increase is in the power supply. It is in another class of receivers. THX Ultra 2. Also, it has the Reon video processor which is fantastic.
If the 876 was not 800 Dollars off, I would not be recommending it. It is just at that price, it really is a major upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, I meant the STS towers. 
Im sure Jack is typing the same as me but thats the fun of this :bigsmile: The 876 has a huge power supply and boasts a great amplification section. It has a great video processor called the HQV Raon chip that only receivers twice as much have and is THX Ultra2 certified meaning that I can drive almost any speaker you can throw at it. It also has a great auto room correction amung other things.
The only difference between the 707 and the 706 is that the 707 has a new Dolby PLz hight channels that simulate things falling but you use the 6th and 7th channels to achieve this and in my opinion not really a big deal.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Well geeze. Maybe someone wants to get in on an order with me and get it cheaper?? lol. I'll have to see what I can get the 876 for then. I'd like to just buy this once and be happy for a long time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I provided a link from a Canadian place with it being on sale for 800 Dollars off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Yea. I'm just trying to get everything from the same place to get a great package deal. So I want to see if they'll match or even beat it would be great.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody tried Ikon audio? Any good? Or maybe I should just go with the svsound already... lol


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tim, I realize it is overwhelming the number of choices out there. And I understand the idea of getting savings through a package deal, but usually the juice is not worth the squeeze.

What I am not entirely clear on is how much money you feel comfortable spending. The Klipsch Packages you linked to would provide an excellent HT experience. The SVS's would be awesome as well.
I would definitely audition the Klipsch's since they are available in Edmonton.

If you like the Klipsch's, I would go with the TX-SR706 or 707. You would get THX Processing, which is excellent, and plenty of power for the efficient Klipsch's.

If you are leaning towards the SVS's, I would really spend the extra money and purchase the TX-SR876.
While efficient, the SVS's are not as efficient as the Klipsch's and really would benefit from the much more powerful amplifier section in the 876. Moreover, you would also get superior video processing via the Reon Chip. Especially if you have many/any non HD Sources (DVD, VCR, non HD Cable, etc) the Reon can really make a difference in getting the best picture possible. 

Again, it is only because the 876 is discounted 800 Dollars and is not that much more than the 707 that you linked to that I am banging a drum for it. If the difference is less than 300 Dollars, it is beyond worth it. The TX-SR876 is truly a flagship receiver priced as a middle tier receiver.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack is correct, I would seriously stay with either Klipsch SVS or even have a look at PolkAudio also a good quality brand and available at Futurshop. And I also second the vote to seriously look at the Onkyo 876 I have its little brother Almost the same receiver but without the Raon HQV video chip and would not trade it for anything other than the 876 or the 906.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. It is overwhelming. I'm just finding more available and trying to learn I guess. The problem is I don't really have a budget which I should. I just want something good for a good price. I'm going to return my soundstage stuff today and have a look at some other stuff. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

So update on what I'll be getting here:
It will be the Onkyo TX-SR876 avr as per recommended by many
Onkyo DV-BD507 Bluray player
Going with the SVSound PB12-NSD Sub also highly recommended
Ikon HW26 Tower fronts
Ikon HW6 Rears with decent 32" stands
Ikon HWC1 Center
Plus All needed HDMI cables, Optical cables, Subwoofer cable, 100ft 14gauge speaker wire

All I need now is to find a tv stand that will fit it all properly for a decent price. 

Went with the Ikon to save some money with the avr upgrade. That way at least I have a really good avr and can upgrade my speakers at a later date to either SVSound or any other without worrying about it and sell the Ikon for hopefully a decent price. 
Total will be just over $3000 CND. So I think I did ok. 

Comments welcome. And thanks for all the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I guarantee you will be happy with your above choices. Good job:clap:


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope so. Can't find a whole lot of info on the Ikons speakers other than the old models were overpriced and cheaply made. Where I'm buying says they are decent quality for what you pay and will allow me to get the higher end amp and still be in a decent price range for me. 

I was all over today testing out speakers but it's hard when it's at the store. Never sounds the same. And the price is much better online. Cheapest I could get the 876 was 1500 and a bit from london drugs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the specifications of the Icons I think you will be ok for a few years they dont look all that bad and at least they have a webpage with info on them. Are the towers solid and fairly heavy?


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm ordering online so I don't know. Site doesn't say weight. The picture looks decent enough. Are made from MDF so the website says.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

timbruun said:


> Are made from MDF so the website says.


MDF is common just depends on the thickness and bracing with a veneer of some sort usually.
You will have to update us on how they sound once you get them set up.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess I will. Sounds like shipping is 3 business days. So if I finish my order tomorrow I should have it all early next week. Then the fun parts comes. I'm sure I'll be doing a bunch of reading to make sure I have it all set up properly. Sounds like the 876 has tons of options.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations on putting a system together. The receiver you have chosen will truly give you room to grow and the flexibility to drive most any speaker to a satisfying level.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

That was the plan. I'm excited already. And I haven't even completely made the order. lol


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

So I've picked up and set up my system as of the 24th. I'm still trying to get everything fine tuned I think. I'm not really sure where I want my settings to be at. I've been following guides and reading forums alot. 

I did watch my first movie on HD Sat last night and was really impressed. What a difference. The SVSound sub is amazing to say the least. I've never heard bass like that before. The Ikon speakers from my experience so far can for sure hold their own for what I need them for. Many thanks for the tip on upgrading to the 876 avr. It easily does all I want and more. 

I'll try and get a better review of some kind up after I've got things going the way I like. That way if anyone else is interested in the Ikons than there is info to be found. My first impression while unpacking was good. They look and feel like decent quality speakers. 

So now I just need to go out and pick up a few blu ray movies and sit down and have a good night watching an listening. 

I'll keep you all posted. Thanks for all the help for sure.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations. Just by running the Audyssey, you are going to have things sounding quite good. I would go ahead and crossover all of your speakers to 80 Hz even if Audyssey recorded otherwise.

Both Audyssey and THX recommend a 80 Hz crossover for all speakers and you have a fantastic subwoofer that is best served at handling all bass below 80 Hz. Also, change the LPF of LFE to 120 Hz. This setting is under Speaker Configuration in the Speaker Setup submenu.
You might prefer raising the level of the subwoofer a few db. If you have a SPL Meter, this is easily done.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I ran the audyssey and followed a bunch of forums to so I do have my speakers on 80 instead of full band. I would like to run audyssey again though since I don't think I did it 100% right the first time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As long as you kept the room as quiet as possible and placed the microphone at listening level, the process should have given you proper results. There is the quandary of how many listening positions to use. Especially with Audyssey XT allowing for many positions. And again, make sure to change the LPF of LFE to 120 Hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

That's part of the problem. My girlfriend came in and started asking what I was doing as I tried to shush her up. I only did the minimum of 3 positions since that's all I wanted anyways. Just a couch. And yes I did change it to 120 Hz.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Gotcha. When I preformed it, I even turned off my A/C. Glad you switched the LPF to 120 Hz. It honestly makes a difference and not many Onkyo owners do this or even know to. This is important because the LPF on the LFE or .1 Channel can contain information up to 120 Hz. To leave it at 80 Hz provides the possibility of missed information.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

That's great to know though. Keep the tips coming. Like I said, I just followed a couple kinds and hints/tricks on forums all over the place to get it set up like other do and trying to find listening modes for what I like. I do find my center isn't loud enough while I watch to hear the talking. So I have tried turning it up a bit but would like to do the audissey again first.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, you can always bump up the Center Channel level on the fly via the Remote. Just press Channel Select and Level+. It should revert back to calibrated level upon restart. Also, many choose to calibrate the subwoofer channel 5 db's higher than the Audyssey results. Totally a personal preference thing. 
Having a Radio Shack SPL really helps for this and to make sure all of the channels match.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to get an SPL at one point. I have the knob turned up on my sub instead right now. When I do my audyssey next I'll turn it down all the way and go from there.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Just another suggestion, when you do Audyssey next time, you ought to do the calibration for all the possible amounts of locations. Even if it's just varying the location just by 1 foot in a different direction, this will give your calibration a more accurate reading.


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

That's interesting that you say that. The most recent time I did audyssey I didn't really move much and only did the minimum 3 spots. I have it all setup for watching from just one sofa. I will try again and do the max spots and see if anything changes. Picked up some bluray movies yesterday and hoping to try them out soon.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard Audyssey representatives mentioning that it is a good idea to use all location points possible even if you are only calibrating for one seat. Basically you could just calibrate 1-2 feet in each direction from the sweet spot.


----------



## hersheysc (Jan 26, 2010)

Back to those Ikon speakers. I was looking for new ht speakers and was looking at the cerwin vega cmx line, and realized that its the exact same line as the ikon speakers are. So is cerwin vega creating a new brand without there name or are both companies buying from the same supplier?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ikon is an offshoot of Jam Industries and is in no way affiliated with Cerwin Vega who is owned by The Stanton Group.
I am not very familiar with Ikon and have never listened to any of their Speakers. Hopefully, someone else here might have some experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had them for a bit now obviously and I'm happy with them. Although I can't really compare to anything high end in my house. Only other speakers that I have listened to otherwise were demos at stores. The Ikons sound really good for what I need them for and the svs sub is amazing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tim, so glad that the Ikon/SVS combo sounds to your liking. SVS makes some of the best Subwoofers on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hersheysc (Jan 26, 2010)

The reason why I say that ikon and cerwin vega cmx's are the same is the speakers look identical, the specs are exactly the same, and even the speakers name are the same as in magnum woofer, high resolution tweeter etc. Has anyone here seen the cv cmx's? Take a look at both ikons and cv's and you will see that they are the same. I want to know that they are the same becasue the the only diffrence is the price. The cvs are a little bit more money and i really want these speakers just don't know which company to go with ikon or cv?


----------

